# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  موجوعة الأنثى.

## أمة الستير

علموها يوما أن تكون له أمة كي يكون لها عبدا فعلمها كيف تجلد الأمة وكيف يكون تجبر الأسياد.


موجوعة الأنثى..


ازرعي بساتينه تضحية وتفانيا
وكوني لزرعه المطر.
انثري في أرضه ورود الأشواق
واسقي بيديك الزهر.
دلليه،عوديه
أن تكوني لعيونه البصر.
طوقيه بعطرك وسحرك
ابذلي النفيس كي تكوني 
في سمائه الشمس والقمر.
إن سقم فمرضيه
واذبلي لا تبالي
في سبيله بالسهر.
إن سئم فابتسمي في وجهه
أفرحيه ..رقصيه
احكي له الحكايات
اطردي عن سمائه الضجر.
تحملي دهرا حماقاته
وتجرعي عمرا تفاهاته
وانتظري منه الخذلان
شهامته على سفر.
ابذلي من رموشك لعيونه
وابتلعي التجاهل والجفاء
وابكي نخوته 
فجرك والسحر.
اعتقلي في سبيله أحلامك
أوجعي لأجله أيامك
واسفحي الانتظار
لا تنتظري أن يكافئك
فما أنت إلا أنثى 
وهو الذكر.

----------

